# Pine Cones And Alumilite



## wayneryan65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Here is a blank I created after my wife came out and asked if she could pick out some colors. This is what she came up with...She's hired

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 27, 2014)

Those are nice !


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 27, 2014)

We have really big (around 9") pinecones in the yard that go in the trash all the time. If you would ever want me to send you a package it really would not be a problem. I love the look of the casted pinecones.


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 27, 2014)

She has the ability to pick great color combinations. Very nice blank.. Show the pen when finished.

Ray


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 27, 2014)

Looks like you had better hire her.
Nicely done.

Les


----------



## DKMD (Jan 27, 2014)

That's a really striking look! Cool!


----------

